# Ways we can help VPSB to become more popular



## vanarp (Jun 1, 2013)

Some of the ways (of course voluntarily) we can help VPSB to grow and become popular:

1) Invite your current VPS provider(s) to join the conversations on VPSB

2) Suggest your current VPS providers(s) to post Offers on VPSB *as well*

3) Mention specific thread links of VPSB on other popular forums *where appropriate*

4) If there is a tutorial you posted (or liked) on VPSB, keep its link in your signature on other forums

5) Make VPSB (or View New Content) as your home page in your internet browser(s)

More ideas are welcome...


----------



## notFound (Jun 1, 2013)

To be honest I think this site is growing steadily and healthily as it is. One main part whih has already been emphasized is good content, e.g. tutorials whih can actually be useful as well as good discussions and even questions.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 1, 2013)

VPSB is growing better than ever day by day. Almost 500 members..!


----------



## Fritz (Jun 1, 2013)

notFound said:


> To be honest I think this site is growing steadily and healthily as it is. One main part whih has already been emphasized is good content, e.g. tutorials whih can actually be useful as well as good discussions and even questions.


+1 one that.


----------



## A Jump From Let (Jun 1, 2013)

notFound said:


> To be honest I think this site is growing steadily and healthily as it is. One main part whih has already been emphasized is good content, e.g. tutorials whih can actually be useful as well as good discussions and even questions.


 

Agreed.

My only suggestion is every other member from "v3" would copy some/all his tutorials and threads into here.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the concern, it's greatly appreciated. There is an ad-spot available on LEB... 

All kidding aside, we're growing daily though things are leveling out. If anyone wants to share a link here from their own sites, via their forum signatures or whatever, that'd be awesome.


----------



## vanarp (Jun 1, 2013)

notFound said:


> To be honest I think this site is growing steadily and healthily as it is. One main part whih has already been emphasized is good content, e.g. tutorials whih can actually be useful as well as good discussions and even questions.


 
Agreed. With above suggestions I am trying to address two things. First of all I noticed some providers still hesitating or reluctant to participate/advertise on VPSB. The idea is that they will most likely listen to their active customers' suggestions. Secondly getting better ranking in Search Engines just not depends on good content but also how the good content is linked from across the web.



MannDude said:


> If anyone wants to share a link here from their own sites, via their forum signatures or whatever, that'd be awesome.


 

This. Basically the site needs to have proper back links developed. This way there will be more traffic coming from Search Engines as they can better understand the site.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 2, 2013)

notFound said:


> e.g. tutorials.


I will not stop adding tutorials


----------

